

WIndow 7 virtual XP is a marketing stunt - daniel71l
http://design-to-last.com/Technical/windows-7-virtual-xp-solution.html

======
jodrellblank
1\. Was a reason people went back to Win98 too; it didn't last forever.

2\. Don't argue about win7's projected speed and resource use buy extension
from vista when those are specifically being addressed by MS in win7.

3\. The real reason for virtual XP is probably backwards compat. for ancient
business apps, and that sort of wrecks your whole post. MS want you to play
games in Win7, not virtualXP.

